# Just Arrived, the PSE Stiletto pics!!



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Just arrived today, PSE Stiletto ME
Pretty sweet little bow.

These are 30-40lb draw weight but came in a little heavy.
goes from 22.5 to 27" draw length.
IBO at 318fps.

Pink and Black strings and the pink Stiletto logo. 
This bow is Black riser with Infinity limbs, very attractive bow.
They are not for the casual shooter with a price tag of $699.99, it is a high performance bow.


----------



## dickey48 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have really looking hard at this bow. I am now shooting a 2010 Vendetta XS, 25" dl, 57#. Would love to know how these two stack up together. Any insight/opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I had the Vendetta Xl for a while so I guess not much of a comparison. 
This bow is really nice shooter, it only goes to 27" and I'm a 28" so not a real true comparison.

I'll try to spend some more time with it and see what i think.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, dumb question for you Force, why get a bow that doesn't fit your draw length???


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

DeeS said:


> Ok, dumb question for you Force, why get a bow that doesn't fit your draw length???


I'm thinking she just got it into her shop and was posting pics up for the ladies of the new offering from PSE geared more for the lady shooters, or that would be my best guess anyway.:wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

DeeS said:


> Ok, dumb question for you Force, why get a bow that doesn't fit your draw length???


Sorry I should of made it clearer, this bow is for sale in my shop, I'm not personally going to shoot it.



RattleSnake1 said:


> I'm thinking she just got it into her shop and was posting pics up for the ladies of the new offering from PSE geared more for the lady shooters, or that would be my best guess anyway.:wink:


Right On!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

hey xforce do you carry the elite hunter? Do you carry any used ones? I'm going to be in the market for one when tax time comes. After my beak up and my horse dying yesterday I need something that will cheer me up. If you could get back to me that would be great.


----------



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

How is the draw on this bow?
Is there a noticeable "hump" in the draw?
Thinking about one for my wife. Her Hoyt had the hump and she didn't care for it at all.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks nice! I loved my Chaos, and I would like to try this bow, but is there a reason PSE is making their bows with such short brace heights? Some say brace height doesn't matter for short DLs, but as a finger shooter, I've noticed that short brace heights are less forgiving.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Just sold a 50# Stletteo in our shop!! It was in the new skullworks, and it was one HOTT Bow!! Cant get another one in to play with more. As far as the draw goes, i didnt notice any hump when drawing, felt good in my hand not too hevy, and a good wall on it!!! GOOOD BOW!!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

One of our staff shooters just picked up one and she loves it! She has been kicking butt in the asa shoots with it. I think PSE hit a home run with their line up this year. I just ordered a Evo myself. First non- Mathews for me in years. Can't wait!!!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Slick looking pinky


----------

